# It's over FOR SFcells. Evisceration of your People



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 16, 2021)

*GTFIH. *











*SF CELS, IT'S OVER FOR YOU CUCKS HAHAHAHA. Time for your Routine Evisceration. Subhumans*






*The fact is, @RealLooksmaxxer @TeraCope54 @n0rthface YOU ARE ALL Subhuman ABUSED dogs and that is all you will ever be. The level of insecurity and coping mechanisms you mutts go through is truly another level of Delusional and Spergy. You literally need to be put down, like the stray dogs that you are. That is your only hope.*

*Realcuckssmaxxer YOU are BEYOND mentally ill. YOU, 100% have PTSD from BBC fucking your oneitis in highschool and Roasting the fuck out of you in PE class, in front of the Cute White girls.










*





*You talk like this and spastically spam threads like a deranged autist talking about "BWC" (Which you don't have btw). None ironically. You are literally an ABUSE VICTIM. BBC lives rent free In your head and abuses you on the daily. 


IT. IS. OVER *


_*YOU Apparently have a wife (in reality, if you're not larping, some Tai hooker that hates your guts but you provide for her and she sticks around) and Kids. If you aren't larping about that. Which I believe you are. SOMEONE that talks/acts like this has to have some outside signs IRL of being a deprived, abused, mentally ill, stray dog.

IMAGINE rotting on an incel site all day, with CHILDREN, AND YOU'RE OVER 30 LMAO. Talking about BWC and snorting copium in the form of larping stories and random Unrelated Spergy pics, and CRYING for black dicks. IT IS TRULY OVER FOR YOU, YOU ABUSED OVER 30, SFCEL DEGENERATE, mentally ILL, ASPIE 3000 FAGGOT. 

I TRULY feel bad for the children that inherited your mentally deranged, Low Confidence, Self Conscious, insecure DNA, and the people who have to interact with them. HOPEFULLY , you were an Anomaly in your Genome*_







*Alas, no surprise, insecurity and Severe Neuroticism is a feminine soy CUCKED trait.*

*


Gender Differences in Personality across the Ten Aspects of the Big Five



WE ARE BETTER, WE ARE STRONGER, SMARTER AND WE HAVE BIGGER DICKS. WE ARE SUPERIOR IN EVERY WAY. 

YOU ARE AN INFERIOR COPY OF THE ORIGINAL

YOU ARE NOTHING, THE HISTORY OF CUMSKINS HAS ALWAYS BEEN TRYING TO APPROPRIATE OTHER people's cultures... because in reality, True Cumskins, Were mud hut living savages/Recessed cucks, Even the Romans fucking despised you dog smelling mutts and actually had Blacks and other "Ethnics" integrated into their CULTURE LMAO. Shit they WERE ethnics. *







*TeraCuck and Cu0ckFace. You're in the same boat. You are just as abused. All that I said applies to you too.




*






*REMEMBER. YOU are an ABUSED Subhuman. WITH child bearing, estrogen filled,PLUMP hips and narrow Cucked shoulders.
Along with crippling insecurities and mental illness that causes you to spam Cock Collages (custom made by you), when you feel threated by BBC. YOU will never PROCREATE. Get that THROUGH your head. HANG-YOURSELF. This current life isn't meant for you. Get a REROLL. Maybe you'll get lucky. 

YOUR OPINION.*
*DOES NOT*
*MATTER

When you look like this





You ABUSED RAT

EVEN in the fantasy, imaginary world where whites were the "master Race", You don't fit into that category.
Stop talking from the perspective like true Non Subhuman Whites wouldn't bully you and Befriend/Hang out with a non subhuman of an Ethnic race over you, any day of the week. *




*Also, JFL at all of the Southern European SFcers on this sight. Especially the brain dead Italian inbred @gamma *

*Guess what?











*








_*"Mah mah... We're white bro " Nigga shut the fuck up. You are the MUTTIEST of MUTTS.

You have BBC M-O-G-G-E-R blood (along with Arab and North African) flowing through your veins. Stop being a self hating stray MUTT. *_

*Be proud your several steps away from this...*










And closer to this























@MrGlutton
@Frank Jack
@RetardSubhuman
@Shrek2OnDvD
@looksmaxxer234
@Ethereal
@lebanegro
@sandcelmuttcel
@Blackmannnns
@SubhumanCurrycel
@Blackeycel


*R-O-P-E*

*FOR ME SFCEL CUCKS. IT'S OVER FOR YOU. 

THERE IS NOTHING YOU CAN DO TO STOP THE PROCESSION, BUT ROT AND JERK OFF TO YOUR WOMAN GETTING BRED ON THE INTERWEBZ, WHILE YOU CRY AND SEETHE BEHIND YOUR KEYBOARD. LUUUL.

At least keep this same energy in person, but you won't. . Alas, The same subhuman genes that cause you to rot and cry about BBC all day on an incel site because you're an ugly rat...also Cucked you in mentality. 

You are Weak, High Inhib, Social Anxiety ridden, Neurotic pussies THAT can't even stand up for your ideals outside of the internet, because you know what that would bring you. Curbstomping by "ethnics". 

Truly pathetic cretin you are.*

*O-V-E-R

*


----------



## MrGlutton (Nov 16, 2021)

oh shit, hes back


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 16, 2021)

Here we go again for the 1000000 the time. 😤









For all the barking niggers on this site


Over the last few months this site has evolved into a shithole filled with shit ethnics but mostly shit black niggers. That are both retarded and delusional when it comes to black pill. I'm mainly talking about @moonblunt And all his followers @blacksomething @cuckingWhiteMen @BBC @MUH DICK...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Nov 16, 2021)

Read every word


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 16, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Here we go again for the 1000000 the time. 😤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JFL. You think this Thread full of Copium changes the reality of the world? Like some how your cherry picked, biased "studies", negate reality and anecdotal truth? 

You SFers are truly schizoid beyond belief. It's OVER


----------



## Frank Jack (Nov 16, 2021)

W thread brother! Put these snow apes in they place.


----------



## Yliaster (Nov 16, 2021)

I really admire the people here who dedicate this much of their time into writing out these dissertations

Even tho I'm not gonna read it I'll still give it a like for the effort you put in.


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 16, 2021)

@TeraCope54 Fertile, Estrogen filled, Feminine Plump hips. 

Thoughts?


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 16, 2021)

@RealLooksmaxxer Abused Subhuman That Larps about lays and Has a Worn Down , 2/10, Tai street whore "wife" with STDS that he met on a vacation...and hates him deep down and just uses you to pay for her Cocaine.

Thoughts?


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 17, 2021)

Based user. This thread should be put in the best of the best


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> *GTFIH. *
> View attachment 1406778
> 
> 
> ...


Dnr. Race is cope

Chad is his own race


----------



## gamma (Nov 17, 2021)

Who's alt is this?
Another barking nigger 

Not a word, keep writing essays


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

gamma said:


> Who's alt is this?
> Another barking nigger
> 
> Not a word, keep writing essays


Shut the fuck up.










Your great great great x6 granny got fucked by a BBC bvll.


----------



## justadude (Nov 17, 2021)

certified nigger moment
also didnt read (nobody did) 
and jfl at wasting time writing this shit


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Nov 17, 2021)

All these words but I’m still white and gonna go fuck my Stacey fwb 

also dn


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

justadude said:


> certified nigger moment
> also didnt read (nobody did)
> and jfl at wasting time writing this shit


You know you read it faggot. Stop larping. I know it's ingrained into your cumskin mutt DNA. But have some self control...fight it


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> All these words but I’m still white and gonna go fuck my Stacey fwb
> 
> also dn


I'm also gonna fuck your Stacey FWB. Benefits of being a BBC mogger.


----------



## cloUder (Nov 17, 2021)

gamma said:


> Who's alt is this?
> Another barking nigger
> 
> Not a word, keep writing essays


not an alt, its the original account


----------



## justadude (Nov 17, 2021)

cloUder said:


> not an alt, its the original account


he probably makes one of these posts everytime he gets cucked by white guy


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

justadude said:


> he probably makes one of these posts everytime he gets cucked by white guy


Cope, I'm uncuckable. I'd fuck your mom in front of you though. You can watch for 50$. Bitch boy


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> I'm also gonna fuck your Stacey FWB. Benefits of being a BBC mogger.


I bet you’ve never even touched a Pusey because most white foids in any other part of the world apart from shitskins all prefer whites


----------



## justadude (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> Cope, I'm uncuckable. I'd fuck your mom in front of you though. You can watch for 50$. Bitch boy


sorry brah my mom doesnt fuck with that bestiality shit, dumb monkey


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> I bet you’ve never even touched a Pusey because most white foids in any other part of the world apart from shitskins all prefer whit


Cope,


Spoiler: NSFW










.

Whites are too low T to get the average girls pussy juices flowing. Keep coping though with your baby dick


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

justadude said:


> sorry brah my mom doesnt fuck with that bestiality shit, dumb monkey


You know I'd literally force feed you my piss and make you gargle it, right? And make your mother watch...


----------



## GetShrekt (Nov 17, 2021)

gamma said:


> Who's alt is this?
> Another barking nigger
> 
> Not a word, keep writing essays


Definitely an alt. Probably @RetardSubhuman


----------



## gamma (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> Your great great great x6 granny got fucked by a BBC bvll.


It's the opposite man....white men fucked many nigresses, during colonialism...it was common to bring nigresses to home country as a sexual slave 

I see that you're still seething from the centuries of buck broken 









Brutal


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

gamma said:


> It's the opposite man....white men fucked many nigresses, during colonialism...it was common to bring nigresses to home country as a sexual slave
> 
> I see that you're still seething from the centuries of buck broken
> 
> ...


Wrong.

600 year Moorish conquest >>>>>>> 75 year small peepee colonization that did nothing to the gene pool. Your woman were bred over 500 years, so much so the average southern Euro is 2-7% Black. 700-1000 years later. JFL.



Spoiler: NSFW
















Reminder. You're not white and are in fact a mutt. Your GMA X9 was fucked by a BBC bvll


----------



## TeraCope54 (Nov 17, 2021)

Dnrd







Low iq ape




We enslaved you, you can write as many threads as you can, but you will never forget that you were literally enslaved


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 17, 2021)

*this is entertaining af despite me being a white *


----------



## TeraCope54 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> 600 year Moorish conquest >>>>>>> 75 year small peepee colonization that did nothing to the gene pool







We killed and enslaved millions.

You carry European patrilinear dna because we raped you








Bantu and European Y-lineages in Sub-Saharan Africa - PubMed


Ancient diversity in Sub-Saharan Africa is known to have been re-modulated to a large extent by Bantu migrations in the sub-Sahel region, in two southwards waves of advance through both the west and east coasts. Haplotype matching performed for Y-STR haplotypes in several sub-Saharan...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov







CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> so much so the average southern Euro is 2-7% Black


No studies other than your shitty non-peer reviewed source saya that.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 17, 2021)

MrGlutton said:


> oh shit, hes back


dumb shit calling me racist when you reacted to this thread


----------



## TeraCope54 (Nov 17, 2021)

How can niggers cope with this?


Spoiler: Nsfw


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> View attachment 1406987
> 
> We killed and enslaved millions.
> 
> ...


Wrong, Sub Saharan Africans are homogeneous.

Mediterranean s are not. We brutalized and raped you for 600 years.

Cope more.



















We raped you for 600+ years. Facts >>>>>> coping mechanisms Mad cause bad.


----------



## faggotchadlite (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> *GTFIH. *
> View attachment 1406778
> 
> 
> ...


read every word op


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> How can niggers cope with this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nsfw
> ...








There you go with your gay dick pics...

Reminder






This is you









Your opinion does not matter, if you have a Higher E to T ratio as a man. That's how life works BOYO


----------



## TeraCope54 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> You didn't enslave anyone. Slaves were sold to Europoors by Africans.


Only to americans, and even then, most were forefully enslaved. Look at belgian congo. They cut nigger hands off if bucks didn't work hard enough for massa.


CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> You were enslaved and forcefully mixed with Arabs


Southern europeans were arabs to begin with, they weren't white.


CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> 600 years >>>>> 75.


Try 400 years of much more brutal slavery and continent plundering.

Never forget






CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> Wrong, Sub Saharan Africans are homogeneous.


"In Mozambique, the European genetic impact in the male component was estimated to be around 5.9%, in significant contrast with the female counterpart where no European lineages were detected."

Male european colonizers left 6% of their dna brootal, you are literally our rape babies.


----------



## Papal_Guard (Nov 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




Average black "male"


----------



## Papal_Guard (Nov 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Papal_Guard (Nov 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Also making alts is a bannable offense @Gargantuan @Alexanderr @Sergeant @Lorsss


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Only to americans, and even then, most were forefully enslaved. Look at belgian congo. They cut nigger hands off if bucks didn't work hard enough for massa.



Cope, historians all agree that 16th century Europoors couldn't forcefully enslave Africa, no matter how hard they tried. Their coastal camps got raided if they tried to do any dumb shit and tropical diseases fucked them. Cope more


TeraCope54 said:


> Southern europeans were arabs to begin with, they weren't white.
> 
> Try 400 years of much more brutal slavery and continent plundering.


400 years of Slavery by slaves sold to you by blacks <<<<<<<<<<<< 600+ years of forced conquering of your lands and forced slavery. You lose. We win. 2-7 percent of all southern Europe is black. We raped you



TeraCope54 said:


> Never forget
> View attachment 1407012
> 
> 
> ...


Cope. East Africa has always had Euro/back migration admixture. Sub Sahara is homogeneous. Cope more for me slave. My great great great x6 grandpa raped and came inside your great x8 grandma after killing her husband, guaranteed.


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

Papal_Guard said:


> View attachment 1407021
> 
> View attachment 1407022
> 
> Also making alts is a bannable offense @Gargantuan @Alexanderr @Sergeant @Lorsss


Didn't watch faggot videos tbh



Spoiler: NSFW







































Mogged


----------



## Biiyo03 (Nov 17, 2021)

This is all his doing.


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

Reminder @TeraCope54 has breedable child bearing hips. 

His opinion does not matter









You are a female. Rope. You will never Garner respect. Rope. You will always be an incel. rope.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

@TeraCope54 

Reminder.
Your profile pic sucks ass at fighting and was afraid to get hit. Even on roids.









The irony that you have him as your pf pic, when he got Cucked by a BBC BVLL


----------



## TeraCope54 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> Cope, historians all agree that 16th century Europoors couldn't forcefully enslave Africa, no matter how hard they tried. Their coastal camps got raided if they tried to do any dumb shit and tropical diseases fucked them. Cope more


 But we literally did.




And best of all, we established trade routes and made you do our bidding and capture 12 million of your own people as slaves.


----------



## TeraCope54 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> @TeraCope54
> 
> Reminder.
> Your profile pic sucks ass at fighting and was afraid to get hit. Even on roids.
> ...


He fought reem aftee surgery, half his colon got removed so nigger kicked the stomach. Doesn't count. Prime brock buck breaks him.


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> But we literally did.
> View attachment 1407046
> 
> And best of all, we established trade routes and made you do our bidding and capture 12 million of your own people as slaves.
> View attachment 1407047


You didn't capture 12 million as slaves, your estrogenic fat stores are rotting your brain And making you delusional


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> He fought reem aftee surgery, half his colon got removed so nigger kicked the stomach. Doesn't count. Prime brock buck breaks him.


Cope, it counts, he lost. He chose to fight, with "whatever" was wrong with him, In reality he lost and made an exscuse. He simply sucks ass at fighting. Brock got bred and cucked by the BBC bvll, look how much of a bitch he was, basically sat down and submitted to Reem after the kick. Take your meds schizoid.

Pop some aromatose inhibitors too. The estrogen is causing you to cope harder than usual.


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

@TeraCope54






Reminder, we grip mog you HARD on average


----------



## TeraCope54 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> You didn't capture 12 million as slaves, your estrogenic fat stores are rotting your brain


If only you could read. Try again and see what I said. Low iq ape


CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> Cope, it counts, he lost. He chose to fight, with "whatever" was wrong with him, In reality he lost and made an exscuse. He simply sucks ass at fighting. Brock got bred and cucked by the BBC bvll, look how much of a bitch he was, basically sat down and submitted to Reem after the kick. Take your meds schizoid.
> 
> Pop some aromatose inhibitors too. The estrogen is causing you to cope harder than usual.


Literally doesn't count, he had a surgery that removed half his colon for diverticulitis. He was in no shape to fight. Reem is a steroid bitch.






You will always be a slave to europeans and everyone else.
"*Colonial Era European admixture in the Khoesan*. In two southern African Khoesan groups we see very recent admixture, within the last 250 years, involving northern European ancestry which likely resulted from Colonial Era movements from the UK, Germany, and the Netherlands into South Africa (Thompson, 2001)."
"*Medieval contact between Asia and the East African Swahili Coast*. Specific Asian gene-flow is observed into two coastal Kenyan groups, the Kauma and Chonyi, which represents a distinct route of Eurasian, in this case Asian, ancestry into Africa, perhaps as a result of Medieval trade networks between Asia and the Swahili Coast around 1200CE."

*Gene-flow across the Sahara*. Over the last 3000 years, admixture involving sources containing northern European ancestry is seen on the Western periphery of Africa, in The Gambia and Mali. 

We do see limited southern European ancestry in West Africa (Figures 5 and and6D)6D) in the Fulani, suggesting that some Eurasian ancestry may also have entered West Africa via North East Africa (Henn et al., 2012).

We observe southern European gene-flow into East African Afroasiatic speakers over a more prolonged time period over the last 3000 years.

The _f_3 statistics show the general presence of ancient Eurasian and/or Khoesan ancestry across much of sub-Saharan Africa. We tentatively interpret these results as being consistent with recent research suggesting very old ( > 10 kya) migrations back into Africa from Eurasia.









Admixture into and within sub-Saharan Africa


Similarity between two individuals in the combination of genetic markers along their chromosomes indicates shared ancestry and can be used to identify historical connections between different population groups due to admixture. We use a genome-wide, haplotype-based, ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## TeraCope54 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> @TeraCope54
> 
> View attachment 1407057
> 
> ...


Mog hard? It's a tiny difference. Only because african americans are much heavier on average than white americans. Meanwhile.


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> If only you could read. Try again and see what I said. Low iq ape
> 
> Literally doesn't count, he had a surgery that removed half his colon for diverticulitis. He was in no shape to fight. Reem is a steroid bitch.
> View attachment 1407058
> ...


Wow, one tiny population in South Africa. Keep coping Meanwhile the rest of Sub Sahara Africa is pretty much completely homogeneous.









The History of African Gene Flow into Southern Europeans, Levantines, and Jews


Author Summary Southern Europeans and Middle Eastern populations are known to have inherited a small percentage of their genetic material from recent sub-Saharan African migrations, but there has been no estimate of the exact proportion of this gene flow, or of its date. Here, we apply genomic...




journals.plos.org





You will always be a slave and your woman will always crave our Dicks and be our breeding PROPERTY. All of Southern Europe has BBC genes from us raping you. Cope more


TeraCope54 said:


> Mog hard? It's a tiny difference. Only because african americans are much heavier on average than white americans. Meanwhile.
> View attachment 1407064


Cope
"We found race differences in grip strength that corroborate with the work of previous investigators,13,14 but extend to middle-aged community-dwelling adults. One explanation for the greater grip strength in African American adults is that African Americans may have greater muscle mass8 and muscle quality14 than Whites. In this study muscle mass and quality were not obtained. However, African American women on average were 6 pounds heavier than White women suggesting that perhaps muscle mass may have played a role in racial differences in grip strength in women. However, African American men in this study weighed an average of 12 pounds less than White men. The reason that African American men weigh less than White men but have stronger grip strength is unclear. Additional efforts are needed to understand the relationship between muscle quality, muscle mass and disparities in grip strength in men."









Association between Race, Household Income and Grip Strength in Middle- and Older-Aged Adults


Poor grip strength is an indicator of frailty and a precursor to functional limitations. Although poor grip strength is more prevalent in older disabled African American women, little is known about the association between race and poverty-related disparities ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Black men weigh less on average and have a stronger grip 

Your study is comparing 3rd world poor countries to 1st world countries. Around Equal nutrition/Income. Blacks GIGA MOG

Also another chart from my same study from earlier




Strength relative to BMI (doesn't really differentiate lean mass but it's the best we got). Somewhat even from 10-40 percentile, but our 50-90 percentile/Strongest mog your 50-90/strongest.

We are stronger, Relative to BMI/P4P. Cry more


----------



## Deleted member 14867 (Nov 17, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> View attachment 1407044


----------



## TeraCope54 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> Wow, one tiny population in South Africa


Read again nigger, it mention many ssa countries like congo, mali, gambia...


CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> Black men weigh less on average and have a stronger grip


Your study used black from lower income background, who probably work labour compared to office working whites.


CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> We are stronger, pound for pound. Cry more


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 17, 2021)

Z3n said:


> View attachment 1407083


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Nov 17, 2021)

Niggas so delusional. While ur writing threads I just coomed in a prime Stacey


----------



## TeraCope54 (Nov 17, 2021)

"Results. Hand grip strength at baseline varied by race/ethnicity with *White men* showing the highest mean grip strength of 43.6 kg, followed by Black men at 42.1 kg and Hispanic men at 39.8 kg (Table 1; p < . 0001)."








Life course trauma and muscle weakness in older adults by gender and race/ethnicity: Results from the U.S. health and Retirement Study


Muscle weakness, as measured by handgrip strength, is a primary determinant of physical functioning and disability. There is a high burden of muscle w…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Read again nigger, it mention many ssa countries like congo, mali, gambia...
> 
> Your study used black from lower income background, who probably work labour compared to office working whites.
> 
> ...


Cope more faggot. 
WE ARE STRONGER POUND FOR POUND. 





You will always be inferior to US. that's why you're coping so hard. Your baby white carrot ego is so mad that There is a race that surpasses you. US. You hate us and admire us for it at the same time lmao.










You are weak, we are better cumskin dog. Cry more for me. Faggot


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> JFL. You think this Thread full of Copium changes the reality of the world? Like some how your cherry picked, biased "studies", negate reality and anecdotal truth?
> 
> You SFers are truly schizoid beyond belief. It's OVER


Copium? It's full of studies you retarded nigger. You can't refute reality no matter how much you cope with muh dick. 90% of white women outside usa would never date or marry a black nigger. And in usa maybe only half would because of jewish brainwashing


----------



## TeraCope54 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> WE ARE STRONGER POUND FOR POUND.


Jfl at coping with 40yo stipe who was 30lbs lighter than nigganou. Pure cope.




Meanwhile 2 best black heavyweight boxers just got btfo'd forever.


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> "Results. Hand grip strength at baseline varied by race/ethnicity with *White men* showing the highest mean grip strength of 43.6 kg, followed by Black men at 42.1 kg and Hispanic men at 39.8 kg (Table 1; p < . 0001)."
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I have more studies than you and they are better quality, accounting for income you coping ugly little faggot. we mog in this one too, whites are frail boned cucks and always will be


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Jfl at coping with 40yo stipe who was 30lbs lighter than nigganou. Pure cope.
> View attachment 1407096
> 
> Meanwhile 2 best black heavyweight boxers just got btfo'd forever.
> ...








We own you you coping faggot .
You have no UFC champs left you stray ugly little faggot dog.

Stipe got his asshole starched and pounded















Racial differences in bone density between young adult black and white subjects persist after adjustment for anthropometric, lifestyle, and biochemical differences - PubMed


This study tested whether racial differences in bone density can be explained by differences in bone metabolism and lifestyle. A cohort of 402 black and white men and women, ages 25-36 yr, was studied at the Kaiser Permanente Medical Care Program in Northern California, a prepaid health plan...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






You frail boned, pink cucks, with low grip strength will never be able to compete with us physically.

No matter how much you cry and seethe and bark.

JFL 10-17% lower bone density




This is what happens to frail boned pink cucks when they try to compete. You get stomped out 






You estrogen filled cuck faggot. You're literally a fertile hip having cuck. Nothing you so will ever matter you abused weak frail boned dog.

On your knees for me faggot.


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Copium? It's full of studies you retarded nigger. You can't refute reality no matter how much you cope with muh dick. 90% of white women outside usa would never date or marry a black nigger. And in usa maybe only half would because of jewish brainwashing


Shut the fuck up you brain dead autistic balding subhuman. You are an ugly literal balding retard. Nothing you say matters. Dating studies ARE COPE. Go look at interracial children and the ratio of Parents. White and Hispanic and Black (men) and White (woman) are the highest.
You coping little fucking retard those snow mutt ooga booga genes are literally rotting your autistic brain.

Cry about your studies while we literally cum inside your daughters and wives. There is nothing you can do about it either but watch like a good faggot


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Jfl at coping with 40yo stipe who was 30lbs lighter than nigganou. Pure cope.
> View attachment 1407096
> 
> Meanwhile 2 best black heavyweight boxers just got btfo'd forever.
> ...








Reminder. You have CHILD BIRTHING HIPS













Keep crying and barking while your profile picture is a subhuman who got Cucked, even with roids. He was no match for that Dark meat, pussy.

Look how scared and submissive he starts acting when he gets hit once. Weak, frail cumskin...you can't compete with us. Your bones are too frail.

Keep living through people because you're a bitch tittied, fat hipped foid, that happens to have a penis


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> Shut the fuck up you brain dead autistic balding subhuman. You are an ugly literal balding retard. Nothing you say matters. Dating studies ARE COPE. Go look at interracial children and the ratio of Parents. White and Hispanic and Black (men) and White (woman) are the highest.
> You coping little fucking retard those snow mutt ooga booga genes are literally rotting your autistic brain.
> 
> Cry about your studies while we literally cum inside your daughters and wives. There is nothing you can do about it either but watch like a good faggot
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.






How white women feel about black men(children are honest):





Your browser is not able to display this video.





Reality:
















I slept with 1,400 girls, impregnated 600 in 6 African countries, French tourist recounts


Simon Ateba, Washington D.C. (TodayNewsAfrica) A French tourist has admitted impregnating more than 600 women in six African countries within




www.sunnewsonline.com











Your browser is not able to display this video.









How black "men" have sex:







Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Jfl at coping with 40yo stipe who was 30lbs lighter than nigganou. Pure cope.
> View attachment 1407096
> 
> Meanwhile 2 best black heavyweight boxers just got btfo'd forever.
> ...











Ethnic differences in bone and mineral metabolism in healthy people and patients with CKD


Several studies have shown racial differences in the regulation of mineral metabolism, in the acquisition of bone mass and structure of individuals. I…




www.sciencedirect.com





Over for low bone density, low grip strength Coomskins.

Boyo


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 1407128
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: NSFW













Spoiler: NSFW













Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Meet the men who claim to have the biggest penises in world - and how they cope


Jonah Falcon and Roberto Esquivel Cabrera believe they have the biggest penises in the world - but while some may see them as 'blessed' - they've actually come unstuck thanks to their genital ordeals



www.mirror.co.uk





Black baby carrot how do you cope


----------



## Albeacho (Nov 17, 2021)

masaka said:


> _*How can cumskins cope after this humiliating thread*_
> 
> *@TeraCope54 @RealLooksmaxxer thoughts and opnions?*


your skin is literally pale jfl


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Meet the men who claim to have the biggest penises in world - and how they cope
> 
> 
> Jonah Falcon and Roberto Esquivel Cabrera believe they have the biggest penises in the world - but while some may see them as 'blessed' - they've actually come unstuck thanks to their genital ordeals
> ...


Brittle boned frail Twinklet




How do you cope

JFL mogged by black Woman


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Jfl at coping with 40yo stipe who was 30lbs lighter than nigganou. Pure cope.
> View attachment 1407096
> 
> Meanwhile 2 best black heavyweight boxers just got btfo'd forever.
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.





JFL. Eddie Hall, 170+ pounds on Ngannou, steroids, your "strongest man", Running start, tried it 50+ times, Can't beat his ONE try punching score.

Lmao what a weak sack of dog shit and needles
How will you and other low bone density mutants cope?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> View attachment 1407160
> 
> 
> JFL. Eddie Hall, 170+ pounds on Ngannou, steroids, your "strongest man", Running start, tried it 50+ times, Can't beat his ONE try punching score.
> ...



Eddie isn't a boxer he doesn't know how to fight or use his power that way. Let him practice punching technique for a couple months and he MOGS that jogger that spent his life doing that


----------



## TeraCope54 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> View attachment 1407160
> 
> 
> JFL. Eddie Hall, 170+ pounds on Ngannou, steroids, your "strongest man", Running start, tried it 50+ times, Can't beat his ONE try punching score.
> ...





Baldingman1998 said:


> Eddie isn't a boxer he doesn't know how to fight or use his power that way. Let him practice punching technique for a couple months and he MOGS that jogger that spent his life doing that


The machines are calibrated differently, eddie's 300lbs charges into that while ngannou standing had a harder punch, physically that's impossible so must be different calibration.


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Eddie isn't a boxer he doesn't know how to fight or use his power that way. Let him practice punching technique for a couple months and he MOGS that jogger that spent his life doing that


Are you fucking retarded? Of course you are, brain dead faggot. 

Ngannou punched it once, while standing still. Go watch the video. Eddie Expendended all of that effort , tried 60+ times and was still off by 25-30k. Even with the mass, drugs, velocity etc. On his side. You are a coping Delusional DOG. Ngannou could 2X his record if he did the same punch as Hall. Cope more you stray balding faggot


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> The machines are calibrated differently, eddie's 300lbs charges into that while ngannou standing had a harder punch, physically that's impossible so must be different calibration.


You're literally fucking delusional beyond words. You are literally the saddest most delusional human being I've ever witnessed In my life. Ngannou hits harder, it's simple. If it was the other way around you would accept it.

Big doesn't equal harder puncher you stupid mutt.

Words cannot describe how fucking stupid and beyond hope you sound coping to these levels of retardation. You will never PROCREATE. Nobody will ever love you. You are a miserable schizoid subhuman with female hips whos only goal in day to day life is talk shit on Looksmax. 


Are you on Government aid? You definitely don't work. You're on here daily. You're definitely rotting somewhere in a cesspool.

Like I said this life isn't meant for you.

Your brain is fucked, your body is fucked, your existence is fucked. Kill yourself. Put yourself out of your misery.


----------



## TeraCope54 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> You're literally fucking delusional beyond words. You are literally the saddest most delusional human being I've ever witnessed In my life. Ngannou hits harder, it's simple. If it was the other way around you would accept it.
> 
> Big doesn't equal harder puncher you stupid mutt.
> 
> ...


I'm sure ngannou hits harder, but saying how he hits with more energy standing that a charging strongman is something a nigger with 0 physics knowledge would say. Those machine measurements are bullshit, they're all differently calibrated. Look up ufc contest on these machines, some lightweights scored higher than heavyweights. Padding on the machine, gloves, calibration, run-up, it all makes so much difference that the results are practically worthless. No one can punch harder while standing that some mediocre small fighter could from a charge, let alone a 300lb strongman, it' physically impossible. The only logical conclusion is that it's a bullshit test, especially since ngannou's result equates to a ford escort hitting you at full speed, as famously said by dana white, so you tell me if ngannou's punch delivers an energy of a car hitting you at full speed.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> You're literally fucking delusional beyond words. You are literally the saddest most delusional human being I've ever witnessed In my life. Ngannou hits harder, it's simple. If it was the other way around you would accept it.
> 
> Big doesn't equal harder puncher you stupid mutt.
> 
> ...




Average black couple after being rejected by white and black women (they all went for white men)






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Average black couple after being rejected by white and black women (they all went for white men)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1407176





Spoiler: NSFW











Sike. BBC > LOW bone density mutants


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 









A Kenyan Man Jailed For Raping A Chicken Says He Could Not Find Himself A Girlfriend | City Scrollz


Kevin Simonyi was caught in the vile act by the chicken's horrified owner. The fowl died shortly afterward "from exhaustion." Sicko Simonyi, 19, told a



cityscrollz.com


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> I'm sure ngannou hits harder, but saying how he hits with more energy standing that a charging strongman is something a nigger with 0 physics knowledge would say. Those machine measurements are bullshit, they're all differently calibrated. Look up ufc contest on these machines, some lightweights scored higher than heavyweights. Padding on the machine, gloves, calibration, run-up, it all makes so much difference that the results are practically worthless. No one can punch harder while standing that some mediocre small fighter could from a charge, let alone a 300lb strongman, it' physically impossible. The only logical conclusion is that it's a bullshit test, especially since ngannou's result equates to a ford escort hitting you at full speed, as famously said by dana white, so you tell me if ngannou's punch delivers an energy of a car hitting you at full speed.


Shut up. You have no knowledgeable in physics, or anything science/arts related. You literally rot at home in your basement and receive government assistance. Considering you are too fucked in the head, and body to work, just by how you come off here, rotting all day, that's easily discernable.

The fact is, Mass is only one part of the picture in force production, but of course, I don't expect an estrogen pumped incel, with crippling autism and depression, rotting in his basement to realize that.

Force, is a matter of Mass, Acceleration, Density of the object, etc. When it comes to punching there are multiple other factors at work. Flexibility is a big one, BONE density is a big one aswell. A denser object is going to have more inertia. If he can't complete full ROM, he's not going to punch hard, period. The kinetic chain, movement of the posterior chain flowing into anterior etc.

If it was just a matter of Mass, then the biggest punchers would be Bodybuilders and Fat bastards, which isn't the case.


The Ford escort was Hyperbole, backed by some degree of fact. 🤡🤡🤡. Regardless, Ngannou hits harder. So does Mike Perry.
I thought you with all your autistic SFCEL studies would know that mass doesn't = hardest puncher. That's day one knowledge

You really are a brain dead ape


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> A Kenyan Man Jailed For Raping A Chicken Says He Could Not Find Himself A Girlfriend | City Scrollz
> 
> 
> Kevin Simonyi was caught in the vile act by the chicken's horrified owner. The fowl died shortly afterward "from exhaustion." Sicko Simonyi, 19, told a
> ...


----------



## TeraCope54 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> Shut up. You have no knowledgeable in physics, or anything science/arts related. You literally rot at home in your basement and receive government assistance. Considering you are too fucked in the head, and body to work, just by how you come off here, rotting all day, that's easily discernable.
> 
> The fact is, Mass is only one part of the picture in force production, but of course, I don't expect an estrogen pumped incel, with crippling autism and depression, rotting in his basement to realize that.
> 
> ...


It's painful to watch you try to come up with en explanation by looking up on google lmao. Kinetic chain, force is density wtf jfl Try better next time. You literally have 0 physics knowledge you dumb nigger. One cannot possibly deliver more energy while standing than a 300lb man can while charging. Even if we assume a 100% efficiency in torque transfer through the kinetic chain, it simply isn't possible. Just admit you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> I'm sure ngannou hits harder, but saying how he hits with more energy standing that a charging strongman is something a nigger with 0 physics knowledge would say. Those machine measurements are bullshit, they're all differently calibrated. Look up ufc contest on these machines, some lightweights scored higher than heavyweights. Padding on the machine, gloves, calibration, run-up, it all makes so much difference that the results are practically worthless. No one can punch harder while standing that some mediocre small fighter could from a charge, let alone a 300lb strongman, it' physically impossible. The only logical conclusion is that it's a bullshit test, especially since ngannou's result equates to a ford escort hitting you at full speed, as famously said by dana white, so you tell me if ngannou's punch delivers an energy of a car hitting you at full speed.





TeraCope54 said:


> I'm sure ngannou hits harder, but saying how he hits with more energy standing that a charging strongman is something a nigger with 0 physics knowledge would say. Those machine measurements are bullshit, they're all differently calibrated. Look up ufc contest on these machines, some lightweights scored higher than heavyweights. Padding on the machine, gloves, calibration, run-up, it all makes so much difference that the results are practically worthless. No one can punch harder while standing that some mediocre small fighter could from a charge, let alone a 300lb strongman, it' physically impossible. The only logical conclusion is that it's a bullshit test, especially since ngannou's result equates to a ford escort hitting you at full speed, as famously said by dana white, so you tell me if ngannou's punch delivers an energy of a car hitting you at full speed.


Just kill yourself already. We both know it's over.
TeraRope.

End it. Nobody will miss you. Not even your own family wants to deal with your autistic/spergy personality. The only hope is a bullet. We all know it


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> It's painful to watch you try to come up with en explanation by looking up on google lmao. Kinetic chain, force is density wtf jfl Try better next time. You literally have 0 physics knowledge you dumb nigger. One cannot possibly deliver more energy while standing than a 300lb man can while charging. Even if we assume a 100% efficiency in torque transfer through the kinetic chain, it simply isn't possible. Just admit you have no idea what you're talking about.


You're so fucking brain dead Lmao. This is why you will always be an abused ugly dog. That mass has to be transfered correctly or it's useless. You are literally the stupidest most brain dead fucking snow Mutt I've ever seen LMAO. It's that simple, bone structure, muscle insertion, leverage, Density, Technique, torque, Speed all factor in to how much force a punch has and how energy is transfered. Ngannou hits harder than a running Eddie, simple, just because your peanut mold rotted brain can't use logic to understand that simple concept, doesn't mean it's not reality


Also, These people know much more about physics and force production than a limp dicked estrogen bomb named TeraCope on an incel forum.

Thus, You're wrong, I'm right.


----------



## TeraCope54 (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> bone structure, muscle insertion, leverage, Density, Technique, torque, Speed all factor in to how much force a punch has and how energy is transfered.


You really are a braindead dog, are you? Yoir explanation is kinda wrong, but I can see what you're trying to say. My point is that assuming all those things are perfect, they couldn't ever deliver more energy than an entire, bigger mass already in motion. Let me use an analogy. Can a bike hit harder than a tank in full speed? No, but in "theory", yes, if the bike travels at who knows how many hundred or even thousands kmh. But that theory can't be realized in practice because the bike doesn't have traction to travel at that theoretical speed because of it's low mass. My point being, a standing human is limited in force production by traction under his feet, which are ultimately dependent on his MASS. You can't develop more force than your grounding lets you.


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> You really are a braindead dog, are you? Yoir explanation is kinda wrong, but I can see what you're trying to say. My point is that assuming all those things are perfect, they couldn't ever deliver more energy than an entire, bigger mass already in motion. Let me use an analogy. Can a bike hit harder than a tank in full speed? No, but in "theory", yes, if the bike travels at who knows how many hundred or even thousands kmh. But that theory can't be realized in practice because the bike doesn't have traction to travel at that theoretical speed because of it's low mass. My point being, a standing human is limited in force production by traction under his feet, which are ultimately dependent on his MASS. You can't develop more force than your grounding lets you.


My explanation makes sense. You're simply a retard. You're a pseudo intellectual. None of the words you say, form into anything meaningful...it's all babal. You're trying to make something simple, sound complicated. You're changing your point various times and just contradicting yourself too.

First of all, the mass difference between a Tank and Bike are much more absurd and disproportionate than between Ngannou and Hall. The locomotion and movement are completely different aswell. Which means the force carryover would be completely differently. That negates 90% of your point entirely.

Simple example, Let's say you hold a baseball bat at the top and swing it as hard as you can, vs holding it at the bottom, handle and swinging it as hard as you can. Which one will produce the most force/impact?


Also, you're saying a bigger mass would hit harder than a stationary Francis, just because it's bigger and in motion? So 350 pound Birtha from my 300 pound life, would hit harder than a stationary Francis, just because she has more mass, and is "moving"? You don't say how fast, where she starts etc. You are literally making no sense, you are literally retarded. Your sentences are structured like horse piss.
You don't even know what you're saying anymore.

The fact is, based on Dozens of variables you can't immediately account for and some you can (the ones I mentioned), Francis , while stationary, hits harder than a moving Thor.


----------



## Umbra (Nov 17, 2021)

These race fighting threads are funny af, unironically jews were behind slavery , blm and all of the stuff that caused the most infighting, fighting amongst nations, amongst races etc

I don't side with anyone here but we can all agree every race has its ups and downs,

Nerdics should be the only one to get outbred by africans or arabs and completely go extinct because or their "superior" god complex they have. Jfl for them if you dont have blonde hair blue eyes you're a gypsy. I got pale skin and dark features (like tyson ballou) and i literally got called every name in the book by a nerdic lmao

Good thing migrants go to nordics and westerners and dont remain in eastern europe or balkan area.

Every race and nation cucked each other in history but at this point , defend your country and its culture since most sfcels dont even see other europeans as white tbh, pathetic. Every sfcel may have a little bit of arab, african, asian or jewish dna but theyre in denial

Keep on with these race threads they're funny af and it amazes me how people really get deep into these arguments and how mad they get. Looksmax, get money, slay , live life. 

On the other hand , nothing else matters


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 17, 2021)

Umbra said:


> These race fighting threads are funny af, unironically jews were behind slavery , blm and all of the stuff that caused the most infighting, fighting amongst nations, amongst races etc
> 
> I don't side with anyone here but we can all agree every race has its ups and downs,
> 
> ...


Lmao, well said.


----------



## MrGlutton (Nov 17, 2021)

uglymug said:


> dumb shit calling me racist when you reacted to this thread


i barely said anything in that post

kys you retard


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Nov 17, 2021)

i am north african , where do i fit into all of this


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 17, 2021)

Umbra said:


> These race fighting threads are funny af, unironically jews were behind slavery , blm and all of the stuff that caused the most infighting, fighting amongst nations, amongst races etc
> 
> I don't side with anyone here but we can all agree every race has its ups and downs,
> 
> ...


@LondonVillie @Wellenberg thoughts?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 17, 2021)

@RealLooksmaxxer thoughts?


Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 1407128
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Umbra (Nov 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @LondonVillie @Wellenberg thoughts?


Hey i'm just saying the truth, look at the elites, they're jewish, i'm not talking about regular people, but even those regular jews are bad because they call us goyim and think they're gods chosen people, look up quotes , traditions from jewish religious books (talmud for example)


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 17, 2021)

Umbra said:


> Hey i'm just saying the truth, look at the elites, they're jewish, i'm not talking about regular people, but even those regular jews are bad because they call us goyim and think they're gods chosen people, look up quotes , traditions from jewish religious books (talmud for example)


Elites are not Jews my guy that’s a cope made up by white people to project all of their problems.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @LondonVillie @Wellenberg thoughts?


I’m not Jewish 
You are though


----------



## Frank Jack (Nov 17, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> My explanation makes sense. You're simply a retard. You're a pseudo intellectual. None of the words you say, form into anything meaningful...it's all babal. You're trying to make something simple, sound complicated. You're changing your point various times and just contradicting yourself too.
> 
> First of all, the mass difference between a Tank and Bike are much more absurd and disproportionate than between Ngannou and Hall. The locomotion and movement are completely different aswell. Which means the force carryover would be completely differently. That negates 90% of your point entirely.
> 
> ...


You owned him like how we owned his ancestors.
Btw it’s stupid to even argue someone hits harder than Francis lmao like fuck the science for a sec, just watch him lmfao


----------



## Umbra (Nov 17, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Elites are not Jews my guy that’s a cope made up by white people to project all of their problems.


Elites being mark zuckerberg, those who own the media ( i got their names too), billionaires (george soros for example funded blm , lgbt) He was a jewish rat that ratted out other jews to the nazis, basically killed his people so he can live, look up rothschild too. It's not a cope, why do you think muslims hate jews so much ? Most whites dont hate jews because they've been brainwashed by them . I got a lot of dirt on the jews, their names, what they own etc. They also invented feminism, normalized hardcore pornography in usa (al goldstein) (1 out of many)



https://jewishcontributions.com/ , they got a lot of influence as i said. Ask me for pics if you want proof


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 17, 2021)

Umbra said:


> Elites being mark zuckerberg, those who own the media ( i got their names too), billionaires (george soros for example funded blm , lgbt) He was a jewish rat that ratted out other jews to the nazis, basically killed his people so he can live, look up rothschild too. It's not a cope, why do you think muslims hate jews so much ? Most whites dont hate jews because they've been brainwashed by them . I got a lot of dirt on the jews, their names, what they own etc. They also invented feminism, normalized hardcore pornography in usa (al goldstein) (1 out of many)
> 
> 
> 
> https://jewishcontributions.com/ , they got a lot of influence as i said. Ask me for pics if you want proof


Bro Arabs are the same race as Jews so they really hate themselves, and no those so called “Jews” have a lot of European dna and look no different than a typical white person


----------



## Umbra (Nov 17, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Bro Arabs are the same race as Jews so they really hate themselves, and no those so called “Jews” have a lot of European dna and look no different than a typical white person


I'm talking about the religion, yes they're ''white'' but google them, look them up on wikipedia, early life and most of the time you see ''born in a jewish family/ is of jewish religion''

Idc how jews look like since they can blend in very easily , i'm talking about the religion, that is the cancer


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 17, 2021)

Umbra said:


> I'm talking about the religion, yes they're ''white'' but google them, look them up on wikipedia, early life and most of the time you see ''born in a jewish family/ is of jewish religion''
> 
> Idc how jews look like since they can blend in very easily , i'm talking about the religion, that is the cancer


So it’s white people destroying themselves seems about right. Also it’s the whites who are still voting for these same socialist liberal parties, it’s the whites who no longer care about race or their culture.


----------



## .👽. (Nov 17, 2021)

if you all put half of the effort that you put on looksmax.org on your carrer you would be millionaires by now


----------



## Umbra (Nov 17, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> So it’s white people destroying themselves seems about right. Also it’s the whites who are still voting for these same socialist liberal parties, it’s the whites who no longer care about race or their culture.


They may look white, some are white but that doesn't really matter, if they weren't jewish or jewish puppets and actually christian/muslim, the west wouldnt be so degenerate, its jews undercover as whites, judaism as a religion shouldn't exist, just search info on the talmud, jewish traditions , what they say about us non jews (goys).

Tbh skin color doesnt really mater ,there's black jews too, in another universe its jews undercover as blacks that want to destroy the black race and spread propaganda against blacks (kinda like how its rn in the usa with white guilt , white silence is violence or shit like that u know, propaganda)

Even the blm founder is jewish and she bought a house in a white neighbourhood. When someone asked why is a jew in charge of blm, their twitter acc got removed jfl. The money from blm and the violent protest resulted in nothing but get more hate towards black and libcucks to love blacks more. The money went to the founders buying cars etc not the victims


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 18, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> Brittle boned frail Twinklet
> View attachment 1407152
> 
> How do you cope
> ...


"Women"


----------



## Lihito (Nov 18, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> You know you read it faggot. Stop larping. I know it's ingrained into your cumskin mutt DNA. But have some self control...fight it


Lmao says a nigger with 0 impulse control


----------



## MrGlutton (Nov 18, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Lmao says a nigger with 0 impulse control


btw when you get back OP

this is what this retard looks like


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Nov 18, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Mog hard? It's a tiny difference. Only because african americans are much heavier on average than white americans. Meanwhile.
> View attachment 1407064


LET’S GOOOO BRAZIL


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 18, 2021)

Oh my god can we stop caring about race? Its so fucking stupid, i hate normies no matter the race. I hate whites more because they usually narcy and assholes


----------



## Lihito (Nov 18, 2021)

Umbra said:


> These race fighting threads are funny af, unironically jews were behind slavery , blm and all of the stuff that caused the most infighting, fighting amongst nations, amongst races etc
> 
> I don't side with anyone here but we can all agree every race has its ups and downs,
> 
> ...


Or in other words chad is a race for himself and jews used this fact to make retards of both races believe they can achieve something Like chad so they cope with Their race


----------



## Lihito (Nov 18, 2021)

MrGlutton said:


> btw when you get back OP
> 
> this is what this retard looks like
> 
> ...


Control yourself nigger


----------



## MrGlutton (Nov 18, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Control yourself nigger








not a single word read, blues clues


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 18, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Lmao says a nigger with 0 impulse control


Whites have the least impulse control


----------



## Umbra (Nov 18, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Or in other words chad is a race for himself and jews used this fact to make retards of both races believe they can achieve something Like chad so they cope with Their race


Chad can be of every race , same.with subhumans. Jews can only be subhuman


----------



## bobt (Nov 26, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 28, 2021)

bobt said:


> View attachment 1417405


@n0rthface @WontStopNorwooding @Blackeycel @looksmaxxer234 
Our Germanic mogger friend supports white smv as usual jfl


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 28, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> @n0rthface @WontStopNorwooding @Blackeycel @looksmaxxer234
> Our Germanic mogger friend supports white smv as usual jfl


hes white so its ok


----------



## cloUder (Nov 28, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> hes white so its ok


caucasoid bone structure with dark grey eyes


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 28, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> hes white so its ok





cloUder said:


> caucasoid bone structure with dark grey eyes


Mulatto that owns his white side


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 28, 2021)

cloUder said:


> caucasoid bone structure with dark grey eyes


and dark skin


----------



## cloUder (Nov 28, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> and dark skin


nah he's tanned


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 28, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Mulatto that owns his white side
> View attachment 1420053


Why is the exposure so high


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 28, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Mulatto that owns his white side
> View attachment 1420053


He’s just Italian


----------



## cloUder (Nov 28, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Why is the exposure so high


thats just his skin color


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 28, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Why is the exposure so high


He mogs u hard


----------



## bobt (Nov 28, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Why is the exposure so high


IT WAS MID MORNING SHIT CAM QUALITY


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 28, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> He mogs u hard


Cope he doesn’t


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 28, 2021)

bobt said:


> IT WAS MID MORNING SHIT CAM QUALITY


Bro your darker than me stop coping


----------



## bobt (Nov 28, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Bro your darker than me stop coping


KEEP COPING MY SKIN IS LIGHTER


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 28, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Why is the exposure so high


because hes white?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 28, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Mulatto that owns his white side
> View attachment 1420053


Looks very white tbh
Looks Estonian or Latvian


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 28, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Cope he doesn’t


He does you are a nerdy black which is a death sentence you know


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 28, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> He does you are a nerdy black which is a death sentence you know


Girls prefer nerdy blacks over gangster ones


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 28, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Girls prefer nerdy blacks over gangster ones











@looksmaxxer234 @Frank Jack 
Thoughts mein niggas ?


----------



## bobt (Nov 28, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Girls prefer nerdy blacks over gangster ones


IM NOT A GANG BANGER EITHER I HATE SHIT LIKE THAT


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 28, 2021)

bobt said:


> IM NOT A GANG BANGER EITHER I HATE SHIT LIKE THAT


The one thing we both agree on


----------



## bobt (Nov 28, 2021)

IM BASED QUITE SIMPLE EVERY TIME I SEE ONE OF THOSE PUNKS I JUST WANNA GO FULL SPERGG


----------



## bobt (Nov 28, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> The one thing we both agree on


BASED


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 28, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> The one thing we both agree on


It is over for u ngl i can tell u will have a miserable life


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 28, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> It is over for u ngl i can tell u will have a miserable life


For not supporting degeneracy?


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 28, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> For not supporting degeneracy?


Degeneracy is mostly an incel cope a true chad would be right wing+degenerate


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 4, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 1407128
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ManletBlackcel sorry for using your thread


----------

